# Lee Priest Guest Posing in Korea



## AnaSCI (Aug 22, 2013)

Lee Priest a month out from NABBA Universe:


Lee Priest - YouTube


----------



## The Grim Repper (Aug 22, 2013)

Phenomenal, thanks for this bro!


----------



## d2r2ddd (Aug 22, 2013)

sadly ... those tattoos will affect his fine lines and eventually his placings


----------



## xmen1234 (Aug 22, 2013)

Lee Priest is one of my all time favorites because of his height.  But I wish he never got those tats.  Still a beast!!


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 22, 2013)

His legs look awesome... The guy still looks great. Too bad he always got shafted in competition


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 22, 2013)

Lees still awesome ..great look..


----------



## odin (Aug 23, 2013)

Still looks great! Don't like the goth look though with the black fingernails and rings.


----------



## Jerry M (Aug 23, 2013)

not even a hint of GH belly. he will always be my favorite physique.


----------



## swolesearcher (Aug 24, 2013)

simply THE BEST


----------



## xvvfacevvx (Aug 26, 2013)

I have sleeves on both arms, so I'm not against tats... But these completely ruin it for me... Too many random tatts


----------



## turbobusa (Aug 28, 2013)

One of my favs . T


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 29, 2013)

d2r2ddd said:


> sadly ... those tattoos will affect his fine lines and eventually his placings



Agreed,,,I dont mind tattoos myself,,,but I do know 
a lot of former and current show judges. MANY will
mark you down for them.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Aug 31, 2013)

Lee still has it. too bad he wasn't 3 or 4 inches taller...then there would be no stopping him.

Hawk


----------

